# Safely remove /etc/modprobe.conf per deprecation warning

## jeffk

I have a recently build ~amd64 laptop, and get the following message at startup and when running modprobe:

```
WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
```

The file /etc/modprobe.conf is not owned by any package, so I presume it came to this machine via the initial stage process. The non-comment parts of this file are:

```
# grep -ve "^#" /etc/modprobe.conf 

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-81-* bttv

alias char-major-108-* ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14 ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21 bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24 ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26 ppp_deflate

alias loop-xfer-gen-0 loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3 loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10 loop_gen

alias cipher-2 des

alias cipher-3 fish2

alias cipher-4 blowfish

alias cipher-6 idea

alias cipher-7 serp6f

alias cipher-8 mars6

alias cipher-11 rc62

alias cipher-15 dfc2

alias cipher-16 rijndael

alias cipher-17 rc5

alias char-major-89-* i2c-dev

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

blacklist evbug

blacklist eth1394

alias pnp:dPNP0510 irtty-sir

alias pnp:dPNP0511 irtty-sir

alias pnp:dPNP0700 floppy

alias pnp:dPNP0800 pcspkr

alias pnp:dPNP0b00 rtc

alias pnp:dPNP0303 atkbd

alias pnp:dPNP0f13 psmouse

alias pnp:dPNPb02f analog
```

Do I need to cross check this information with /etc/modprobe.d before removing the file?

```
# ls /etc/modprobe.d/

aliases.conf  alsa.conf  blacklist.conf  i386.conf  nvidia.conf  pnp-aliases.conf
```

Thanks.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

A good question. For what's it worth I decided to delete it and everything just kept working.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gringo

i just moved /etc/modprobe.conf to root´s home and i´m still waiting for sth. to break  :Razz: 

cheers

----------

## chrbecke

 */sbin/update-modules wrote:*   

> # This script will do:
> 
> #  - create /etc/modules.conf from /etc/modules.d/*
> 
> #  - create /etc/modprobe.conf from /etc/modprobe.d/*
> ...

 

So this is where the file came from. With a recent module-init-tools, it is not needed anymore.

----------

